# Home inspection needed for upper MI



## austinltlmn (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello I need a home inspection done in Upper Michigan. It is in the town of Gwinn. I would love it done before the end of November if at all possible. If anyone has the ability I wuold appreciate it emensly. Thank you

Taydom
[email protected]


----------

